
Visa’s CEO just threatened to go after PayPal - protomyth
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/25/11768854/visa-ceo-paypal-threat
======
sharemywin
so all the paypal buttons point to a screen where you apply for credit for
your purchase with a new mastercard, amex or discover.

